# Devils Lake Help



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

My brother is going to be home this weekend and want to go to Devils Lake for a day. Just wondering if anyone can give me some general pointers on where to start looking. Not looking for spots, just some basic info ie: General depth, prefered structure this time of year, and also maybe some ice conditions for driving. We are hoping to catch a couple Walleyes and Northerns, dont care if the fishing is slow just want to have a chance at catching a few here and there. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am sure you'll find some info at the local bait shop or a few "locals" that are hanging around to get a few basic facts from. It's a big lake and the fish could be jus about any where, but they can be found. Let us know how the fishing goes for you...


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Like Deltaboy said try the bait shop or better yet go to a local bar. Even the guys that are usually tight lipped about their spots will often sacrifice the location to their honey holes when they've had a few. :run:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Fishing for perch has really been slow, almost non-existent. I have, however, been catching walleyes all day long, and good sized fish at that. It took a long while to find this spot, so im not about to give out any coordinates :wink: Fishing roadbeds and flooded sandbars off of points is where i have been catchign a lot of fish at. I went perch fishing for 3 straight days, and about 150 holes later was yet to mark a fish. The baitshops really cant help with the perch bite, they are just as dumbfounded as everyone else is right now. They can point you in the direction for some walleyes though, but some of those spots are iffy too, not sayign they are bad, but sometimes on DL you just gotta get out there and find your own fish cuz the locals will pound a hot bite if they hear of one. Example= Doc Hagens......its usually good in the early season but once someone finds out, its only a matter of time before it goes dead.


----------

